# nbt evo retrofit in bmw e63



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

hi, i made a retrofit nbt evo in my e63, and i need code this.

everything is installed, but i try code with esys via gateway url, but i think the ip its not correct, any one know what is the right IP??

tanks in advance


----------



## Cedric (Jan 14, 2014)

tolassssss said:


> hi, i made a retrofit nbt evo in my e63, and i need code this.
> 
> everything is installed, but i try code with esys via gateway url, but i think the ip its not correct, any one know what is the right IP??
> 
> tanks in advance


Did you solve your issue? Did you also retrofit an F-series amp? Did you program it?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I have ID5+ATM in my E60. IP and URL is the same as with NBT. Coding/programming steps are also the same as with NBT. Everything works including SOS. Remote door locking/unlocking, horn and headlight flash is not supported by adapters yet.
As for the amp, Exx AMPT60 works, but there is echo on bluetooth calls for remote party and issues with voice recognition. You would want to install F-series AMPT07. It is actually plug and play - you don't have to connect the large 2-pin power connector as long as you bridge pins 1 and 2 in MOST connector or provide 30G on pin 1 in MOST connector. If you have Satellite Radio preparation or Sirius Receiver from factory, you should have a MOST connector in trunk with correct pinout. Just make sure you have cooling working - F-series amp mounts come with a cooling fan controlled by a built-in thermocouple.


----------



## Cedric (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks man! I retrofitted mine in E64 and got rid of the echo as you mentioned. How did you get SOS to work? I had to code it out of KOMBI.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I got SOS to work with TCB that I had before and have not touched it with ATM retrofit - it works the same. It has been a while, but I remember having to code SGM/SIM and KOMBI.
TCB/ATM would throw SOS errors unless you have the backup speaker, microphone, crash signal, SOS led and SOS button connected to TCB/ATM. You may also need to connect audio out from TCB/ATM to headunit MIC1 input, even though ATM is supposed to send voice over OABR


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is a cheat sheet I've created for myself when I upgraded from NBT/TCB to EVO/ATM. It should apply to both E and F series equally.


----------



## Cedric (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

2real4u said:


> Here is a cheat sheet I've created for myself when I upgraded from NBT/TCB to EVO/ATM. It should apply to both E and F series equally.
> View attachment 641073


Would you have the cable Colours for the original tcb pins?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't. Color coding is usually not very reliable since the colors may change between markets and within the same market even throughout the same model year. Besides you may have missed the fact that TCB and ATM were retrofitted into E60, which initially came with TCU. 
You could look up colors for specific chassis and year yourself if you'd like in Rheingold or newtis dot info, but pin numbers are more reliable. All BMW socket housings have pin numbers printed on them.


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

2real4u said:


> I don't. Color coding is usually not very reliable since the colors may change between markets and within the same market even throughout the same model year. Besides you may have missed the fact that TCB and ATM were retrofitted into E60, which initially came with TCU.
> You could look up colors for specific chassis and year yourself if you'd like in Rheingold or newtis dot info, but pin numbers are more reliable. All BMW socket housings have pin numbers printed on them.


Thank you. Did you have to do any pin changes on your nbt to the evo? Since the Evo is running on ethernet, there would be pin changes needed right?


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, Ethernet on NBT is on QuadLock, while on EVO it is on OABR connector


----------



## JR-Retrofit (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello, i am From Germany and i have retrofitted an NBT EVO id6 in my BMW e91 + ATM. But the problem is that the NBT become no GPS data, musst i Code the NBT EVO? But i Dont know the right Codes. Can someone help me?:dunno:


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Code with vehicle order of the donor car. Is EVO and ATM from the same car? Your EVO FSCs need to match ATM donor VIN for ATM to work. Are there any errors in ATM?


----------



## JR-Retrofit (Aug 20, 2017)

OK the ATM is working. an the GPS position is correct. But sometimes when i Drive on a curve the gps position goes straight. And other times wenn i drive straight on a street, i looks on the disolay that i drive to the right or to the left.
I think its a problem with coding, but i dont know the correct values.


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

2real4u said:


> I have ID5+ATM in my E60. IP and URL is the same as with NBT. Coding/programming steps are also the same as with NBT. Everything works including SOS. Remote door locking/unlocking, horn and headlight flash is not supported by adapters yet.
> As for the amp, Exx AMPT60 works, but there is echo on bluetooth calls for remote party and issues with voice recognition. You would want to install F-series AMPT07. It is actually plug and play - you don't have to connect the large 2-pin power connector as long as you bridge pins 1 and 2 in MOST connector or provide 30G on pin 1 in MOST connector. If you have Satellite Radio preparation or Sirius Receiver from factory, you should have a MOST connector in trunk with correct pinout. Just make sure you have cooling working - F-series amp mounts come with a cooling fan controlled by a built-in thermocouple.


Just for confirmation, the voice recognition has an issue in EVO with old Exx AMP, like for the Bluetooth echo ?
Fxx AMP retrofit will resolve these two points ?
Thank you


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

You are correct, E-series AMPT prevents voice recognition from working correctly - it is interrupting itself due to echo. Like I said, AMPT07 is plug and play from connection perspective. I've added an external fan with thermocouple due to the fact it comes with the amp, but other than that the installation is really plug and play.


----------



## smilo (Oct 6, 2015)

2real4u said:


> You are correct, E-series AMPT prevents voice recognition from working correctly - it is interrupting itself due to echo. Like I said, AMPT07 is plug and play from connection perspective. I've added an external fan with thermocouple due to the fact it comes with the amp, but other than that the installation is really plug and play.


Ok, thank you. So it's explain why voice recognition asks to repeat and doesn't always understand what the user says.
For AMPT07, do you have the part number please ? Or the car model of the Top-Hifi Amp needed -


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Any F-Series MOST Amp should work. Make sure you know what kind of car it came from, so that you can create FA file for E-Sys without too much guessing. You would want the model without ASD.
I've used the one that looks like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-BMW-750I-Amplifier-OEM-9230044/362344170799


----------



## am015674 (Oct 11, 2015)

*nbt evo retrofit in F30*

I just purchased an NBT EVO and trying to retrofit it to my car. My current system is a NBT which I had retrofitted in my car 2 years ago. When I plug in my NBT EVO with the touch screen, the screen is white then goes black. Is this a coding issue or a screen/ head unit issue? I have pics I can send your email, my email [email protected]. If you can help me with that and if it is a coding issue some guidance would be helpful as well.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

NBT screen votage is 9v, EVO screen is 12, you need a voltage regulator to decrease the voltage


----------

